# See how fast she is



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

Now, for 16 years old this is one fast horse...I reckon!
My sister's horse, Angel is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast!
Here's a video of my sister riding her up our paddock, I could barely keep up with her movement when I captured it LOL!!!
100_2336.flv video by Issyloveshorses - Photobucket
:twisted: :-o   :twisted: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Reminds me of a barrel horse =]


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That is fast! Especially with all those adorable woolies slowing her down, lol


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> That is fast! Especially with all those adorable woolies slowing her down, lol



haha! true! =))


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, lol!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks I was the one clinging to her back lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

very fast! good job hanging on.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you had fun. You're one brave kid tho, I can't imagine having that little pony trip at that speed :?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like 5th gear.. lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I"ll bet that was fun. Maybe when she was younger she could keep up with the dog.  

Not trying to be mean, but ya gotta admit it's pretty funny with the dog out front and the pony trying to catch him.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

yeah lol


----------

